

Ask HN: Can anyone who presented to Google Ventures share their experience? - loceng


======
loceng
Maybe they all signed non-disclosure agreements.. :P

------
loceng
Thanks for the upvotes so far. Seems there's other interest in hearing the
experiences. Hopefully someone chimes in.

